# Coat change



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

:scared:





'nuff said...


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Do yourself a favor..... shave it short and regrow a fully adult coat.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion cbrand. Hubby actually mentioned doing that last night as I was brushing til my arms ached.

I'd like to keep her topknot and ears (the matting has mostly appeared on her sides, armpits, and in the hair behind her ear leathers) but I can't envision how she'd look clipped short everywhere else if I kept her head long... I like the long topknot/banded look and am not willing to have it scissored short yet (and maybe not ever?) so, would a fuller banded topknot look goofy with a short body clip? I guess, even if it does look weird it would only be temporary.

Luckily she's EXCELLENT for brushing and will lie quietly while I go at it - if she weren't so good I'd've shaved her down already!

Am I right in thinking I read somewhere that the coat change can last for several months up to a year? That may help me make my decision...

When Meau went through "the change" we were out of town for a long weekend for a wedding while a friend kept my dogs at her house. When we got back, Katy was rather angry because she thought my friend had "allowed" Meau to become matted but looking back, it HAD to be her coat change. Once Katy was able to demat her (it wasn't bad enough to shave her down completely) she never had such a problem again! It was like ONE major brush/demat and she was done... If I thought we'd be that lucky again there'd be no question but to keep Lucy's beautiful long coat, but I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

What age do standards usually go through their coat change?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy is almost 10 months old. When Meau had her mini change she was just about 11 months old.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I personally think it looks goofy to have a dog in something like a Miami with a fully banded topknot. There in someone in town who does this with their dog. I think they think he looks like a show dog. :doh:

Why not give the Miami a try. You can keep bracelets, full tail, full ears and a full (yet scissored) topknot, but at the same time get rid of all that soft puppy coat. 

Don't worry, she will still look totally stylish!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I feel your pain!!! This is precisely why Rogan is sporting a Miami! He's amazing for brushing/dematting too, I just didn't want to spend that amount of time and was worried about it becoming too much for me to stay on top of. We both love his new trim and I think he still looks great! Here's the one reassuring fact; it's hair, it will grow back!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

question that might be kinda silly, if you take them down short does it change the coat texture, obvously within genetic constraints, i guess the better question is will the adult texture come in sooner?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Raena said:


> question that might be kinda silly, if you take them down short does it change the coat texture, obvously within genetic constraints, i guess the better question is will the adult texture come in sooner?


Taking them down short should not physcially change the coat texture (same texture, just shorter hairs), but it makes it easier for the soft puppy coat to shed out and not tangle and mat up with the new adult hairs growing in. Also I don't think the adult texture will come in any sooner, but keeping the changing puppy coat short will help decrease the matting as the adult coat does come in (I think!! :lol


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

if you don't plan on showing I would shave it down. 
As soon as yesterday


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

K thats what i was thinking... so everyone is talking about matts that appear as soon as you look at them, so if zulu isn't matting, she is probly not going through change yet? she is almost 11 months...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy's coat never used to mat (EVER) and I do brush her often, so I knew that she never had mats... They started popping up little by little (a small one behind her ear, another in her armpit - where there is friction, usually) I took care of these little mats, no problem... piece of cake! Then they started popping up a little bigger and a little more often... Last night was when I truly realized that times (and coats) they are a'changin! She had more and bigger mats and in more places (like her sides over her ribs) than I've ever seen her have and I had JUST brushed her a day or two before. I can tell the texture of her coat near her skin is starting to change when I run my fingers through her hair and really get down inside that mop! I think you'll know when your pup's coat change starts - you really won't be able to miss it! :wacko:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Vaka is like this right now, I could skip brushing her for weeks and she would have no mats at all.
Well now I can hear them coming :S 
It started when she was 10 months old


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I just clipped my girl down a couple of weeks ago,she is not quite in the coat change she is 7 month but I know its coming and it is very hot down here now.
I too could not part with the top knot so I left it and her bracelets,I have gone thru the coat change with my other girls and left the bracelets they are pretty easy to maintain if you don't have the rest of the coat to contend with. This is what Kate looks like with her top knot left full, maybe this will help you make a decisions on how you want to groom your Lucy!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Pudlemom! I'm going to have my husband take a look at your picture! As weird as this sounds, he's been pretty involved in Lucy's appearance (*I* get to have the hands on maintenance and upkeep, but *HE* gets to tell me what he likes her to look like!) :lol: He loves his girl! 

I think she looks adorable with her long topknot and shorter body!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Kate looks wonderful! How short did you take her (i love her bracelets!)


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance is heading into coat change too. and i was looking at the miami clip too just to help get her through it. i ended up doing a modified hcc w/ a very short jacket. only parts i have to brush is her head & ears which i kept (except we went short behind the ears and around the neck), a bit under her armpits, but the jacket is very short and her anklets and her tail ... she's good about brushing and dematting, but it was getting to be a bit much and she's very happy with her new 'do


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

Ok, this isn't really about the coat change, but it is coat related, so i hope you don't mind me posting on this thread. Charlie just has such an odd coat, i have to ask about it We have had him about a month, and he has been to the groomer twice, to get him used to being groomed early. Both times, we had his face and ears shaved, and his body cut pretty short, but haven't had them touch his legs. (I'm trying to get him into the german clip) The hair on his legs is supper short. It looks the same length as when we first brought him home! He also has a very wirey, thin coat. I'm starting to wonder if I will ever get him into a traditional poodle cut! Will his hair be thicker when his adult coat comes in? Will it ever start to grow longer? Has anyone ever seen a poodle with this type of coat before?
Sorry for all the question, I'll try to post some pictures.
Thanx


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Great haircut! She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

PC I can relate I always want to try new do's on my spoos but my hubby also seem to always have a say so too,it goes something like this if you clip them like that I will not walk them with you *sigh* I think Lucy would look cute in this cut too, you will have to post pics when you decide on a cut I can't wait to see...

Raena I use a 5/8 blade on the body I did not want to take her to short,I really did not want to cut her but I knew it was the best thing for her. I did keep the hair tho I am going to have it spun as a keep sake of her puppyhood ha,ha...I am glad I did she is so much cooler and she LOVES to swim and it dries much faster.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I think the difference between your husband and mine, pudlemom, is that for mine; the fancier the better!! :lol: ound: He LOVES her in a continental! If we go out in public with more than one of the dogs, he prefers to walk Lucybug Fancypants than our Hannah; who looks more like a boy's kind of dog (short coated - no frou frou...) I'm sure he's in the minority of men poodle owners though!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I can only Dream of a husband like that you sure are lucky.
I am going to put one of my girls in a continental I am taking an advanced grooming class now and can not wait to learn how to get it set,I guess I will just have to walk by myself lol


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I think Tsuki is still having a coat change, or she just has a weird/funky coat being from a mill and all. On her back she's got these darker/wirey hairs? Idk what they are, or what they're coming from but they need to STOP. She was almost clear (on her body - she's a silver) and now she looks merle!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm so glad you posted this question. Fozzie is in the same boat. He is 10 months old. 

I grew up with toy poodles and I remember they were always cut very close when they came home from the groomers. All we ever had to do was brush with a pin brush and comb out the ears and foofy tail. 

Fast forward 20 years. Fozzie is much longer, I think the breeder liked him that way, and we did too, the muppet look is very appealing. 

But I confess that the maintenence ( 2 hours brushing 3x per week) is pretty hard--more than what I expected. He pulls on his feet and doesn' t like me to groom there so i usually have to take him for an incredibly long walk/romp to tire him out first so I can have my way with him. Also, I want to be able to take him to the beach and to ft. funston to romp in the sand and surf, but right now the thought of combing him out after THAT experience is...well...:wacko: 

So on Monday he's off to the groomers for a sporting clip with long ears. FozziesPa is very much in love with the "stuffed animal" look but I've told him that unless he's going to help with grooming he's going to have to live with a trimmed poodle until the coat change finishes. 

ideas, suggestions all eagerly being read by this minipoo mommy!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Where are you taking your little man for a haircut???


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I assume you are asking me? He's going to Bernies. I was using Kennel Club in Mill Valley, but as great as Linda is, she's just too far away. I want to take him in between grooms for a bath and brush out and that means going every 3 weeks. :scared:

Bernies came highly recommended. I am open to hearing about others, and I investigated a lot like By George, Russian Hill, VIP, etc.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would just shave them all and be done with it!! Even though they are great for grooming, you dont want it to become a painful process just for apperance sake. I personally like the shaved look more. And it Will grow back!


----------



## LouSpoo (Jun 23, 2010)

I just had both of my babies clipped. choosing a cut for grooming time and looks proved to be difficult especially when I had to factor in my husbands "no FruFru doo" on Louie. I went with the Miami on Chloe and a sporting clip on Louie. Chloe looks fantastic. I know my husband regretted the "no bracelet rule" after he saw the difference between the two dogs. I just love to watch a dog move with the Miami. It emphasizes their bouncy walk and running stride...and they look sooo regal when pouncing through the woods and diving into the water! My dogs are not show or performance dogs just lovers. We have alway kept them in a puppy cut or modern but temp and humidity was just too ruff this summer. I am very please with the Miami.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas is shaved for summer/coat change. I shaved him in a #5 yesterday, it matches the shaved parts of his CC so now he's even all over. He looks like a skinny black deer lol since he hasn't filled out yet. I'm still going to take the brush and comb over him every couple days to keep that little brushing bond strong though.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

bumping up with a :wacko:

my never ever matted spoo is tangling over night.

i think i'm taking her coat down.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

We have this yet to come, Panda is a week off 7 months so no coat change yet. I have noticed some more wiry hair on his top line and his chest starts to curl more but no real matting yet. He has only had 2 or 3 matts since we had him and they are normally after he has been swimming and I let him dry naturally 0_o

I am excited to see what his adult coat is like though as his mum and dad had very different coat types.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

We're doing ok with Lucy's change since speaking with Barbara Bird from Chris Christensen. She gave us tips and hints on how to get through this stage of Lucy's development. I am vigilant about keeping Lucy combed to the skin (last weekend the groomer found one small mat, smaller than a dime, on the back of one of Lucy's bracelets - and that was all.) So as long as I don't let it get out of control - we can beat this beast! :lol:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i don't think i can keep up with this. i've got a business to run and i brushed temperance 2 times last night. and woke up to more this morning.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

faerie, just shave her down short! It is HARD to get through coat change, and unless you're wanting a show coat then don't feel like you should be able to keep them long and fluffy; it's honestly ok to get them shaved short for the change! The coat will grow back in again later on, for both you and temperances' sanity; just get her shaved short.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I am going to shave Panda short when his coat changes. I think he looks hilariously cute when wet so I presume shaving him will make him look the same


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i'm so glad i shaved mochi down...haven't touched a brush in weeks!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> faerie, just shave her down short! It is HARD to get through coat change, and unless you're wanting a show coat then don't feel like you should be able to keep them long and fluffy; it's honestly ok to get them shaved short for the change! The coat will grow back in again later on, for both you and temperances' sanity; just get her shaved short.


I am going to ... what length? i was thinking of half inch and keep poms, ears and head.
Will she look like a dork if i keep her topknot and ears?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd say even shorter than a half inch. Half an inch isn't quite enough to tangle,. but much more than a half inch and it can and will tangle still; yes it's easier to brush out, but it won't be long until it's long again! I generally shave 'em off with a 4f blade; short and 'crushed velvet' look and last for longer! But you can go for a half inch if that's what you want, just be careful to keep on top of it and keep it down at a half inch; dont' let it get too much longer until after the change! lol.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I shaved Mia down to a 7 with her coat change. And I left her topknot/ears/tail long. Although she had a pet top knot. And the best part with going SO short is I didn't have to brush her daily!! Or really at all. Here is a picture not long after she was shaved. You will still have to brush anything that is long daily. Her topknot would have a knot 30 min after I brushed it.

Now she's starting to grow coat back and I'll have a fluffy pup again!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

*le sigh*

i'll probably do that over the weekend. she's really getting in a mess ... it's starting into late summer which means she's getting all covered in burrs and seed heads. argh.

the topknot is a mess ... i've picked burrs off and on since last night, then she got in the garden again. 

i may do her in a pet topknot so it's not so intense.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

faerie said:


> *le sigh*
> 
> i'll probably do that over the weekend. she's really getting in a mess ... it's starting into late summer which means she's getting all covered in burrs and seed heads. argh.
> 
> ...


Pompadour is in this stage also.

Is a nightmare, the mats and knots but I'm planning to show him so we have to wait until its end. :smow:

I can't image how mush work from this on a spoo :wacko:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Very challenging. Billy had a tendency to remat in an area I just went through when we went through this stage. Got frustrated sometimes. But, I started using Mane and Tail conditioner diluted and used it as a leave-in. I brushed him with a slicker as I blew him dry with the hand dryer on warm. It helped a lot. And, I had to stop letting him run where ever he wanted to. He has a run now and can only run free if I am with him and can keep him out of bad stuff like brush, stickers, burdock, etc. 

Good luck with this stage. It is doable._


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, i started it.

her poms and anklets had gotten caked in mud and matted. i brushed and brushed and next day same thing ... she runs out and gets them wet in the dew, then rolls in dirt.

today i got her on the table to do her fft and same thing again (this has been going on a few weeks) mats and mud on her anklets and poms.

so i shaved her poms. then i got the comb set out and took her jacket to half inch because she looked really funny w/ no poms and a jacket.

never got her fft done. heh. i've got to trim her up and clean it better but this is so far. (i'll work on her this weekend)

i'm not sure if i will take her down more or not. she still has a *bit* of the outline of her jacket left.

thoughts? i kept her tail and topknot (my attachment!). she looks like a my little pony now.


No longer poofy at all by faerie made, on Flickr


Tee hee by faerie made, on Flickr

oh and bad photos taken at night w/ mycell phone. but you kind of get the idea.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Such a cutie! I would almost say ditch the jacket for now. BTW her topknot looks adorable! How old is she again? When should I be ready for Millie to enter the darkside of coat change?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's just turning 10 months.

i may take her down a bit more and even it up all over. i'm letting her hind end grow out. she had a bare butt for a while. her feet really need to be done.


----------

